# In the market for a good gaming headset.



## Apotheoun (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been needing a good set of headphones for about a year now, but I've just been too lazy to buy any. I'm looking for a good pair of circumaural headphones with a mic. I've been looking at the Corsair HS1A, TT Shock, Steelseries Siberia V2. I'm really looking for ones that look good and perform well.


----------



## AppleB (Jun 20, 2011)

I am also looking for a good headset to buy - does anyone have any ideas to which one?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 20, 2011)

you need to specify your budget and weather you want Stereo or multi driver headphones.



imo Stereo head phones are better then the "5.1 / 7.1" gaming headsets.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2011)

Apotheoun said:


> I've been needing a good set of headphones for about a year now, but I've just been too lazy to buy any. I'm looking for a good pair of circumaural headphones with a mic. I've been looking at the Corsair HS1A, TT Shock, Steelseries Siberia V2. I'm really looking for ones that look good and perform well.



if you can't afford a sound card I would buy the Corsair HS1A USB headset because it can sample 24-bit/96Khz and it can simulate 5.1/7.1 USB headsets are normally limited to 16-bit/44Khz.

if you can afford a sound card I would buy the Asus Xonar DG or DS sound card, Shure SRH440 headphones and Zalman clip on mic.


----------



## AppleB (Jun 21, 2011)

I found a couple that I am interested in - mainly the Siberia v2 and the Razer banshee. The only thing i dont like is the ridiculous flashy lights on the razer headset. It seems like the razer has not got that many good reviews either 

http://steelseries.com/products/audio/steelseries-siberia-v2

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/razer_banshee_review


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 21, 2011)

Having been through about a dozen headsets my feeling is you either buy the best of the cheap ones like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193037 or this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826263010

Or you go big with the HD595 and a decent clip on.
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD595-Performance-Premiere-Headphones/dp/B0001FTVE0
http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Microphone-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=pd_sim_e_5

The reason being that just about all of the headsets made in the $10-100 range are made in the same factories by the same workers using the same shitty construction methods. Everything in that price range is going to suffer from an eventual wiring issue that will either outright kill it or kill one ear. So either go big or buy something you won't be kicking yourself over when it breaks.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 21, 2011)

IMO the AD700 makes a better choice than the HD595s. They are by far the best budget phones I have heard.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CMS0XU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 21, 2011)

He may like them more but I find it's really going to be up to personal preference. There's plenty of people that hate on the 595s and plenty that greatly prefer them. Price helps, though that color scheme doesn't... bleh w/e.


----------

